# Eure Meinung für einen Flyer



## Meccan (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo ich wollte mal eure Meinung für die Forderseite
dieses Flyer haben


Danke im voraus für eure Kritischen Anregungen (bitte nicht zu hart sein)


HIER 
http://www.meccan.de/upload/carl/37-27.06.05-movienight.jpg
ist nochmal der Flyer in der original Größe, da kann man alles etwas besser erkenne!

UND Ja ich hab schon bei der Druckerei nachgefragt sogar die kleinen Bildchen
werden in gute sehbarer Qualität gedruckt


MFG Carl


----------



## Duddle (27. Juni 2005)

Sorry, aber mal ganz ehrlich:

Wenn du diesen Flyer in die Hand gedrückt kriegst, wie lange schaust du dir dieses (ich sag es mal durch die Blume) totale Chaos an bevor du das Papier fallen lässt / in den nächsten Mülleimer wirfst?
Ich habe nichtmal bis zum Textbereich durchgehalten, sondern direkt das Tab geschlossen.

Meine ehrliche Meinung:
Die .psd löschen und neu anfangen. Diesmal aber mit einer Idee.


Es geht um eine Extremsport-Filmnacht? Dann muss man das auch auf den ersten Blick sehen:
Warum keinen Crossbiker, Wakesurfer oder Bungeejumper (etc.) bzw. alle drei schön als Hauptelemente in Szene setzen?
Warum keine brutalst zerfetzte oder sehr schnelle Typo ("EXTREME-Sports") als Eyecatcher? 
Warum keine zielgruppengerechten Farben (es zielt doch sicher auf Jugendliche und jung Gebliebene)?

Wie gesagt: an deiner Stelle würde ich neu anfangen.

Und diesmal auf die Bildrechte achten (ich bezweifle doch sehr, das du bei jedem Bild nach Erlaubnis gefragt / es aus Free-Stockphoto-Kollektionen genommen hast).


Duddle


----------



## Meccan (27. Juni 2005)

ich dachze halt ich nehm so ein Hintergrund weil so so drucheinander ist 
und halt viele sehr viele extrem sportarten zeigt

GUt das mit den Polaroid war erst eine Anfangs IDEE

ICh denke ich werde dann noch so eine zerfetzte Schrift 
hinmachen um Eben die Überschirft zu setzten!

ABER MEIN PROBLEM IST HALT ICH WEIß NICHT WIE ICH
DIESE SCHNELLE ZERFETZTE SCHRIFT UMSETZTEN SOLL

MFG Carl


----------



## Mamphil (27. Juni 2005)

Hi!

Das wäre ein geniales Plakat / Poster. Aber für einen Flyer ist es wegen der großen Sinnüberflutung ungeeignet.Vielleicht kannst du mit dem gleichen Prinzip mit 25 bis 30 Bildern im Hintergrund einen neuen Flyer gestalten? Dann sollten die Bilder aber etwas "gebraucht" (angerissen...) und schief aussehen - als ob jemand mal so eben seine Foto-Dose ausgeleert hat.

Mamphil


----------



## Meccan (28. Juni 2005)

ja stimmt hast du recht ich dachte nur wen duíe bilder halt so klein sind
dann beschäftigen sie sich mehr mit den Flyer


ICH MACH DAS DANN MAL SO IN DIESEN STYLE

hab ich mir von der carhartt.de seite geklaut


----------



## Receiver (28. Juni 2005)

Meiner Meinung nach immer noch vollkommen überladen...
Ich kann mich Duddle da nur anschließen: Klopp den Flyer in die Tonne, und fang noch mal neu an. Guck Dir vielleicht dann auch mal an wie andere Flyer gestaltet sind.

Also:
Wie soll die Schriftart sein?
Wie muss ich den Text in Szene setzen, damit er zum Eye-Catcher wird?
und und und...

So wie der Flyer im Moment aussieht, würde ihn jeder normale Mensch dank Reizüberflutung sofort fallen lassen. Das Problem ist, dass man zig kline Bilder im Hintergrund hat, die alle nach Aufmerksamkeit schreien, und im Vordergrund das eher langweilige Polaroid.

Wenn ich mir auch mal so angucke, was Du für Bilder verwendet hast, dann stellt sich für mich vor allem die Frage: Was hat Beachvolleyball, Fussball, Schwimmen oder Golf mit Extreme Sports zu tun

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Meccan (28. Juni 2005)

warum muss extrem gleich mit gefahr gekoppelt werden?


ICh denke GOLF kann auf seiner art und weise auch extrem sein wie motocross!!

Bei Golf muss du extremes gefühl zum ball entwickeln und dich in diesen reinversetzen 
könne!!

BEI MOTOR cross musst du nur gas geben und beim absprung die maschine in eine 
gute ausgangslage bringen mehr ist das nciht (spreche aus eigener erfahrung)!!

DESWEGEN kann man extrem nicht mit extrem vergleichen


----------



## Leola13 (28. Juni 2005)

Hai,

bei Golf denke ich an einen grossen, weiten, leeren Golfplatz mit alten Leuten (in meinem Alter  :-( ), aber nicht an extrem Sport. Motocross scheidet meiner Meinung nach aus, weil die Meisten halt nur Zuschauer sind.

Ich schließe mich Duddle an : Nimm 3 - 4 Bilder, um ein Polaroid (?) das verblasst als Hintergrund für den Text herhalten muss. Dann die entsprechende Speed/Grunge/Extrem Schríft und fertig.

Ciao Stefan

Edit : Dieses Crossover Golf, oder wie man das auch immer nennt, quer durch die Botanik, würde zwar passen, aber ich glaube nicht das du das bildlich umgesetzt bekommst. Ein Abschlag vom Autodach vielleicht.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Juni 2005)

Also viele der Sportarten die Du zeigst sind wohl keineswegs extrem.
Wenn Du Fussball, Volleyball und Baseball zeigst, solltest Du auch Wasserball zeigen.
Und alle diese Sportarten und vor allem *Golf* (die unextremste Sportart ueberhaupt) sind wohl alle unwesentlich "extremer" als Schach oder Hallen-Halma.


----------



## metty (28. Juni 2005)

Kann mich meinen ganzen Vorrednern nur anschließen: Neu machen!
Ich glaube ich wäre von meiner Ausbilderin verprügelt worden, hätte ich ihr das gezeigt ^^


----------



## Meccan (28. Juni 2005)

gut ich werde mal dann was neues versuchen

 Danke nochmal an alle

 MFG Carl

 P.S. wie lange bruacht man denn damit man einigermaßen gute Flyer macht?
 Das ist jetzt mein Zweiter und ich beschäftige mich mit Phoroshop seit ca. May diesen Jahres!!


----------



## Receiver (28. Juni 2005)

Wenn Du ne Idee hast gehts eigentlich ganz schnell.Ein Tag vielleicht? Für den Feinschliff bis es Dir 100 %ig gefällt vielleicht ne halbe Woche.
Solltest Du natürlich diese paar hundert Bilder alle von Hand aneinandere gesetzt haben, ist klar warum Du solange gebraucht hast...

Zum Thema Extreme-Sports:
Damit verbinde ich diese Sportarten, die schon mal auf DSF oder so laufen...X-Games etc. Halt sowas wie Klippenspringen usw. Nach Deiner Extrem-Definition wäre dann nämlich auch wie oben schon erwähnt Schach ne Extrem-Sportart, weil Du dich halt "Extrem Konzentrieren" musst..

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Ellie (28. Juni 2005)

Moin Meccan,

dein zweiter Flyer? Na ja, ich konnte nach einigen Jahren Berufspraxis schon sagen, daß ich vernünftige Arbeit leiste.

Es geht ja viel weniger um die Umsetzung als um das Gefühl für eine saubere Typo und Gestaltung und die lernt man nicht in 6 oder 8 Wochen. Kauf dir am besten ein Buch zu dem Thema und lies es dir durch.

Ein Profi setzt einen einfachen Flyer nach einem Kundengespräch in einer Stunde um. Länger darf es nicht dauern. Und das hier ist ein einfacher Job.

Stichworte sind also: Usability, Typografie, Goldener Schnitt, Urheberrecht

Tipp: Bleistift und Zettel und vorher skizzieren, was Du hinterher in PShop umsetzt.

Sein Werkzeug zu beherrschen ist dabei nebensächlich. Kling arrogant, ist aber so.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Meccan (28. Juni 2005)

jo werd mich mal da dran setzen 
 Werd mich mal zum Buchhabel begeben und mal rumstöbern

 Dann heißt üben üben üben

 MFG Carl


----------



## Receiver (28. Juni 2005)

Jo...

Wie ich oben auch schon erwähnt hab: Guck Dir mal an, wie professionelle Designer Flyer entwerfen, und guck dabei nicht unbedingt darauf für was geworben wird, sondern wie der Flyer aufgebaut ist. Normalerweise macht man das ja nicht, aber so eine "Analyse" kann Dir vielleicht auch schon weiter helfen, und Dich auf Ideen bringen...


----------



## Meccan (28. Juni 2005)

ja ich schau mir halt ein paar flyer an lass die auf mich wirken und
 dann versuch ich ne creative phase zu haben

 ICH VERSUCH MICH EINFACH WEITE

 MFG CARL


----------



## Gaea (29. Juni 2005)

Also ich find die Idee vom ersten Flyer echt nicht schlecht. Wobei ich die kleinen Pix zB. alle in SW machen würde und die Stärke etwas rausnehmen, also blass erscheinen lassen. Dann musst du dir aber einen Eye-Cacher einfallen lassen der irgendwie in ner schrillen Farbe rüberkommt und sofort alle Blicke auf sich zieht. Die Bildchen soll/kann man sich dannach ansehen wenn man interessiert ist! Ich konnte den Flyer leider nur hier als Anhang sehen und nicht in der Originalgröße, da der Link nicht mehr funktioniert.
GreeZ ga


----------



## Gaea (29. Juni 2005)

Und ach ja!
Golf zB würd ich rausnehmen, da die allgemeinheit Golf sicher nicht mit Extremsport verbindet. Hier geht es nicht darum was du davon hälst, sondern was die allgemeinheit/Zielgruppe darüber denkt. Natürlich muss dir der Flyer am ende auch gefallen, sonst hat das ganze nur halbsoviel Spaß gemacht und du wirst auch nicht so richtig zufrieden damit sein!...


----------



## jjd (29. Juni 2005)

Das wird so nie funktionieren.
Der Mensch versucht in allem was er betrachtet ein Muster oder Symmetrie zu finden.
Erkennt der Mensch keine Symmetrie wirkt das betrachtete meist abstoßend, im bestenfall noch organisch.
Hierzu gibts einige Regeln die ich nicht weiter ausführen möchte.
Jedenfalls sollte der Hintergrund nie vom Vordergrund ablenken, was hier klar der fall ist.
Außerdem solltest du dir überlegen wo du die wichtigen Elemente auf dem Flyer platzierst.
Hierzu kannst du mal nach Fibonacci Raster oder auch dem Goldenen Schnitt googeln.


----------



## Meccan (29. Juni 2005)

ich bin extra aus den Goldenen Schnitt (der religiöse Schnitt) herausgegangen,
da nämlich der ExtremSport in Vordergrund stehen soll und dann der Blick nach unter rechts
geht

ICh wollte nicht das der Betrachter zuerst das Polaroid sieht und dann die Bildchen,
denn wenn er sofort die Bilder sieht beschäftigt er sich damit und kann sich damit
vielleicht identifizieren, deswegen hab ich nicht nur Extremsportarten genommen!

Dann wenn der Betrachter sich damit identifizeirt hat, schaut er auf das Polaroid und 
wird über die veranstaltung informiert!

ICh persönlich habe in meiner ABI Prüfung Kunst auch den SchwerPunkt auf die Fibonacci Reihe und den GoldenenSchnitt, deswegen weiß ich was die Teilverhältnisse sind usw



Danke an alle für eure HILFE
ICh werd mich dann mal dran setzten und eure Vorschläge so gut wie möglich
umsetzen

MFG Carl


----------



## jjd (29. Juni 2005)

Naja aber wenn sich jemand einen Flyer anschaut will er Informiert werden und weniger Künstlerische Hochleistungen sehen.
Außerdem wird den Flyer wenn er irgendwo ausliegt wohl kaum einer mitnehmen, man sieht von weitem nicht was drauf ist.


----------



## Boromir (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

hier noch ein Vorschlag, in den Filmsteifen könnte man noch 3 Bilder einfügen.
Hatte leider keine zur Hand.

So besser möp ?


----------



## möp (29. Juni 2005)

@ Boromir
Das Logo "Extrem Sports" ist ganz schick, aber Farbverläufe wirken wenig professionell.
Ich weis, es ist nur ein schneller Entwurf - aber musste meine Meinug trotzdem loswerden.

mfg
möp


----------



## Meccan (29. Juni 2005)

Mal ne allgemeine Frage:

 benutzt man bei flyern NUR eckige Schrift?

 MFG Carl


----------



## jjd (30. Juni 2005)

Eckig?
Du meinst Serifenlose Schriften oder?
Ne kannst eigendlich jede Art von Schrift benutzen vorrausgesetzt sie ist gut zu lesen und passt im Idealfall zum Hintergrund.


----------



## Ellie (30. Juni 2005)

Ui,

der Entwurf von Boromir gefällt mir gut.

Den Goldenen Schnitt unberücksichtigt zu lassen, damit begibt man sich auf dünnes Eis. Als Gestaltungsmittel um auf ein Element aufmerksam zu machen, ja. Grundsätzlich alles danebenzuhaun, dann schaut es oft aus wie Quark mit Senfsosse.

Meine Meinung.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## jjd (30. Juni 2005)

Naja es muss ja nicht immer der "Goldene Schnitt" sein, es gibt Zahlreiche bewärte   Anordnungs Muster/Raster. Aber eine total blinde Anordnung empfiehlt sich nie.


----------



## Meccan (30. Juni 2005)

so leute leider muss die veranstaltung ausfallen weil der
  Betreiber im Krankenhaus ist (E)!

  Trotzdem danke für euch alle das ihr mit meinen Flyer mir so weit geholfen habt

  Ich musst für eine neue Veranstaltung einen Flyer machen und habe mich
  mal daran versucht eure Tips einzuhalten

  So jetzt einfach eure Meinung

  Hier der Link für die große Datei:
http://www.meccan.de/upload/carl/14-30.06.05-palme.jpg

 Wie immer das was drauf steht ist jetzt noch nicht wichtig!! 


  MFG Carl


----------



## jjd (30. Juni 2005)

Naja der weisse Hintergrund um den Text stört. Versuch mal den halbwegs durchsichtig zu machen oder ihn ganz wegzulassen.
Der Schwarze Rahmen kommt auch noch weg oder? 
Ansonsten so ne Palme in Kombination mit den Farben hab ich schon viel zu oft gesehen.
Hat irgendwie nichts besonderes mehr.


----------



## Meccan (30. Juni 2005)

schwarzen rahmen hab ich extra hier fürs posten gemacht,
weil man dann sieht wo die weiße Fläche untern aufhört.
Sonst sieht man das nicht wenn ich das Bild auf weißen Untergrund
poste

Der Weiße Hintergrund wollt ich eigentlich behalten, weil sich dieser dann von
der Masse absetzt ich versuch ihn dann mal transparenter zu gestalten

MFG Carl


----------



## jjd (30. Juni 2005)

Du könntest auch die Schrift fett machen und aus dem weißen Hintergrund rauslöschen oder so.


----------



## da_Dj (30. Juni 2005)

Die weißen BG-Kästen weg und dafür die Schrift mit weißer Kontur würde sicherlich besser wirken. Ansonsten sieht das schon recht vernünftig aus (auch wenn Farbe/Bild in ähnlicher Kombi wirklich häufiger anzutreffen sind) Eventuell noch bei einer der Textstellen die Schriftart ändern, dass die nicht so "monoton" wirkt


----------



## Meccan (30. Juni 2005)

kann die änderungen erst nächste woche posten, da mein INternetanbieter sich wechselt
 und ich dann für ein paar Tage kein Internet mehr habe
 Werde trotzdem weiter arbeiten und ein paar bücher durchfälzen!!


 MFG Carl


----------



## versuch13 (1. Juli 2005)

Den Beatelite Flyer finde ich jetzt schon um einiges besser als die vorherigen, guter Fortschritt, auch wenn die Sache mit der Palme recht standardmäßig rüberkommt.


 Gruß


----------

